# My New Tank Mates!



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey guys, its been awhile since I posted a topic. Well I just bought three new striped raphael catfish to be tank mates with my natts and been keeping a close eye on them. I've fed my natts before adding them and so far things are looking good. The catfish have a couple of hiding spots and spend most of their time hiding which is not surprising. I've had a few other options for potential tank mates like a pleco or other tetras but Raphael was the choice. They already ate up the left over shrimp which is good, really amazing cleaners. I'll update everyone to see how things turnout later and add a few pics as well. Wish me luck


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

I also added a few amazon swords and vallisneria, theres abit of duckweed as well to dim the lighting. Heres the pic before a added the live plants


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

theres really no such thing as tank mates...he just gunna wait to die.


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

I have had convicts breed in a pygo tank. Idk why but my P's wouldn't eat them


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Yea seems like the catfish are doing well, they just swim past the natts. I understand everyones opinion on the subject, some have been successful while others haven't. I've raised my p's since they were babies, had this shoal for about 7 years and since day one only fed bloodworms, beefheart, tilapia, shrimp and frozen fish if low on stock. they have never eaten a feeder or anything living at all. They just swim away if the catfish swims by but regardless I'm still keeping a eye in case things go sour.


----------

